# Not-Aus und Logo! Baugruppe



## fremdchen (6 April 2010)

Hallo,
wir möchten hinter einer Not-Aus Abschaltung die Logo SPS Baugruppen die Spannung wegnehmen und somit die Aktoren Stillsetzen.
Wie schaltet mann jetzt weg, einfach nur die 24V+ von die Baugruppe?
Wie sieht mit eine 4DE/4DA Baugruppe aus? 
Danke!


----------



## Homer79 (6 April 2010)

wir schalten bei der logo mit DA die komplette logo ab, da man ja die ausgänge nicht einzeln wegschalten kann. bei den modulen mit relais schalten wir die ausgänge weg und die versorgungsspg. der logo kann an bleiben(Fehleranzeige etc.). die logos mit den DA find ich deshalb ein bisschen sinnlos, aber mit relais ist halt auch blöd...


----------



## Safety (6 April 2010)

Hallo,
dieses Thema hatten wir schon öfter, ob man die Ausgangsbaugruppe einfach Spannungslosschalten kann und wenn ja wie und welchen Performance Level man damit erreichen kann, diese fragen kann nur der Hersteller beantworten. 

Es gibt von Siemens auch Dokumente zu diesem Thema.

Man muss ja laut EN ISO 13849-1 ein Sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm erstellen und dann auch eine FMEA machen, dann merkt man auch schnell, dass da eine Baugruppe bei ist die man nicht bewerten kann, bzw. man nicht genau weiß welche Gefährliche Fehler auftauchen könnten. Wenn es keine Antworten gibt muss man die Aktoren alle hinter dem SPS Ausgang sicher wegschalten. Dann spielt die SPS in dem Sicherheitskonzept keine Rolle.

Auch bei einer kompletten Abschaltung der SPS muss man eventuell eine Verzögerte Abschaltung berücksichtigen. Dies ergibt sich aber auch aus der Betrachtung der Abschaltzeiten bei der Validierung der Sicherheitsfunktion.


----------



## fremdchen (7 April 2010)

Hallo!
Also, es gibt 2 Pumpen, eine Heizspirale und ein Ventilinsel.
Wenn ich per Not-Aus Relais die -(Minus) Leitung von Schützen und Ventilinsel abschalten würde, ist das Zulässig? 
Die ganze Logo! SPS Baugruppe abschalten- gefällt mir nicht!
Danke!


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Hallo,
nein das ist nicht zulässig!!!!!

Ich denke Du hast wenig Erfahrung im Bereich Maschinensicherheit!

Also man könnte eine Kontakterweiterung für das Not-Halt Relais verwenden und dann nach der Baugruppe alle Aktoren einzeln abschalten!

Aber das hatte ich auch schonmal geschrieben.

Hast du niemand in deinem Umfeld der Erfahrung in solchen Dingen hat?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2010)

> Wenn ich per Not-Aus Relais die -(Minus) Leitung von Schützen und  Ventilinsel abschalten würde, ist das Zulässig?



Minus schalten ist generell nicht gut, bei einem Masseschluß (z.B. durchgescheuertes Kabel) ist die Abschaltung außer Betrieb. Bei geschaltetem Plus fliegt hier wenigstens die Sicherung,

Minus schalten tun erfahrungsgemäß gerne unsere europäischen Nachbarn


----------



## nico (8 April 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Also man könnte eine Kontakterweiterung für das Not-Halt Relais verwenden und dann nach der Baugruppe alle Aktoren einzeln abschalten!
> hat?



Das mag ja bei einer Logo noch gehen, aber wie sieht das bei einer Karte mit 32 Ausgängen aus? 

Eigentlich wird doch in den meisten Fällen die Versorgungsspannung bzw. nur L+ der Karte über ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät geschaltet. 

Es könnte passieren, dass "rückwärts" auf einen Ausgang Spannung durch einen Fehler anliegen könnte. Aber könnte dann wirklich ein anderer Transistorausgang schalten?

Habe bisher noch nie eine solch aufwendige Schaltung für eine Ausgangskarte gesehen.


----------



## Safety (8 April 2010)

Hallo nico,
ob das möglich ist kann Dir nur der SPS Hersteller sagen!

Und such doch mal bei Siemens bzw. hier im Forum da wurde schon eine Datei hochgeladen.

Natürlich sagt der Hersteller dann auch was für ein PL erreichbar ist, nur weil es viele machen muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein. Man hat ein Elektronisches Bauteil in der Sicherheitsfunktion, wie und was darin abgeht kann nur der Hersteller sagen!


----------



## Safety (8 April 2010)

Hier ist der Link,
wie man sehen kann sind es unterschiedliche SIL oder PL.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=39198632&caller=nl

Auch die letzte Seite lesen!


----------



## nico (8 April 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=39198632&caller=view

Wir haben meistens diese Baugruppen im Einsatz: 6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0

Also müsste man nach dem Beispiel für ET200M in der PDF + und - abschalten. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Edit: hab den Link zu spät gefunden


----------



## Safety (8 April 2010)

Hallo, 
und denke daran, die Sicherheitsfunktion besteht auch aus Aktoren!
Diese müssen entsprechend dem geforderten PLr entsprechen. 
Sehe Dir dazu mal das Beispiel mit der Pneumatik an, weiter unten von mir gepostet!


----------

